# Maiores trilobites do mundo encontradas em Portugal



## Rog (11 Mai 2009 às 12:17)

*Maiores trilobites do mundo encontradas em Portugal*

Exemplares surpreenderam paleontólogos devido ao tamanho. A descoberta lança luz sobre artrópodes extintos há 250 milhões de anos.






O maior e mais completo conjunto de fósseis de trilobites do mundo foi descoberto na região de Arouca, perto de Aveiro, por uma equipa de paleontólogos espanhóis e portugueses. Entre os fósseis descobertos estão também os maiores exemplares conhecidos. 

Até agora, os fósseis encontrados destes seres pré-históricos, que dominaram os mares até há 250 milhões de anos, não ultrapassavam os 10 centímetros de comprimento, mas os de Arouca ultrapassam os 30. Alguns restos mostram que os exemplares podiam ter até 90 centímetros. 

Os paleontólogos relacionam o tamanho destas trilobites com o gigantismo polar observado em vários grupos de invertebrados durante o Ordovícico, um período da história da Terra que começou há 490 milhões de anos e terminou há 443. É que nessa altura a região de Arouca fazia parte da plataforma marinha que rodeava o desaparecido continente de Gondwana, muito perto do pólo Sul. Como o metabolismo dos invertebrados é mais lento na água fria, estes exemplares demoravam mais a atingir a idade adulta e provavelmente viviam mais tempo, crescendo mais, explica Diego García-Bellido, um dos autores do estudo publicado na última edição da revista Geology.

Numa zona resguardada das correntes, com água frias e pobres em oxigénio, criou-se também o ambiente ideal para a conservação dos cadáveres - é que a falta do oxigénio pode ter contribuído para a morte das trilobites mas foi fundamental para a sua boa preservação. 

Esta preservação permite lançar luz sobre a forma como viviam estes artrópodes, que desapareceram aquando da grande extinção do final do período Pérmico, há 250 milhões de anos. Uma das descobertas que surpreendeu os investigadores foi encontrarem grandes ajuntamentos, o que pode indicar que as trilobites se juntavam para a muda das carapaças, na tentativa de se protegerem, ou que se juntavam para se reproduzirem. Os surpreendentes fósseis podem ser visto no Geoparque de Arouca.

http://dn.sapo.pt/inicio/ciencia/interior.aspx?content_id=1227936&seccao=Biosfera


----------



## Mário Barros (11 Mai 2009 às 12:26)

Excelente descoberta


----------

